# Tall Rider



## Tall Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and I've come to look for answers and pick your brains.....if that's okay lol!

I am new to horse riding as I was learning to ride 13 years ago and things changed and took a turn in my life. When I was on holiday in my youth of around 7-9 years old I used to go on guided pony hacks which was fun.

Okay I am a male rider, 34 years old and I'm two metres tall (6ft 6" ).

I have had my fifth lesson today and my main area I'm addressing is core stability and the rising trot. Are there any tall riders on this forum who can share information for a learner rider and how to gently progress please?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! No help on the tall thing, I'm a whopping 5'6" :lol: I'm sure there are members here that will have some ideas for you though.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome!

I'm not as tall as you are - but my legs are very long...

My first tips for you would be to make sure everything "fits". Make sure your stirrups are adjusted properly and that your horse is a good size for you. If your stirrups are too short or if your horse does not take up a lot of your leg - you're going to feel as though you are towering way over him every time you try to rise in your stirrups.

Are you working with an instructor?


----------



## Tall Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks MHFoundation. Hi Daisy25 yes I am working with an instructor and they have been helpful. Of course as a newbie it's only natural I suppose to want to know if I'm doing this wrong or that right lol and paranoia is the last the anyone wants


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm 6'4". The key to riding is balance and the key to balance is core muscle strength. It will make riding easy, fun, and you'll look great, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh one of these days I need to learn how to do that trotting stuff. Been happy with my walking horses, but the competitive bug has me looking for an Arabian.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tall Rider said:


> I have had my fifth lesson today and my main area I'm addressing is core stability and the rising trot. Are there any tall riders on this forum who can share information for a learner rider and how to gently progress please?


I'm not as tall as you are, but I'm tall for a woman and with long legs. 

First of all, 5 lessons is very little, so don't be discouraged you don't progress too fast or struggle with something. It'll ALL come, just takes time.  

My question is does your saddle fit you? Having long legs myself I found it to be quite tough to find a saddle that accommodate me and put me in correct position. My other suggestion would be to ride bigger horses with round barrels (if you take lessons, not own), so you could wrap your legs around comfortably.


----------



## mishap (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm a female but, I am 6'1" and the key is good core muscles. It just takes some getting used to, building up muscles and trying to learn not to slouch.


----------



## Tall Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you all kindly for your replies. Hi Kitten Val that is a good question about my saddle and all I can describe is that my knees JUST come within the saddle so....hmm! 

Thanks PaintHorseMares for the advice about core strength. I am learning yoga at the moment as well but I also lift weights. Will a deadlift exercise be good for core strength? 

My main reason for going back to riding was to go on hacks and that wouldn't happen until I get the lessons in. After that, who knows, I may go further.

Would a body protector be advisable in time?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ Weights are good as are pilates exercises.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm 6'4" and here are the things that make me uncomfortable when riding.
-Short horses for two reason. One is it makes me feel like my feet are going to plow the arena at any moment. Second is your legs typically go below their chest which makes it feel like I have nothing to hold onto with my legs and will end up under their belly. Ask for a bigger horse if using a small one.
-Stirrup length. Since you said knees are up to the saddle I'll assume you are riding english. Us tall people generally don't like our legs set up that tall even if it's the "proper" seat. Lengthen those stirrups and see how it feels. I ride with my knees barely bent and if I stand up in my stirrups my butt clears the saddle by only a bit. You don't have to go as long as I do, I used to ride with them shorter but then my knees starting hurting on longer rides.
-Saddle fit is very important for proper balance. Another guess on my part you don't have your own saddle and using a saddle the trainer provided. They probably put you in the largest saddle they own due to your height, that doesn't mean it's a good fit. Could be to small and even to big if you have a small butt.
-If you are using an english saddle, try a western or aussie if available. They provide more support and as a beginner will likely make you feel like your seat is more secure. Riding in an english saddle does take more leg and core strenght than using the other two types.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Any kind of stability thing comes down to your abs and how open your hips are.

The more ab work that you do, the better. Having your legs underneath you versus in front of you (chair seat) gives you much more stability IMOP. 

I'm only 5'6" or 5'7" but my father and brother are in the 6'4-6 range and when they rode I told them to use their abs and they found it MUCH easier to get up and down the hills on our short ride.

Core strength: planks, crunches, holding your tummy in while exercising, side crunches..

Here's a website with some ideas: http://www.workoutbox.com/workouts/ab-workouts/rookie/home-abdominal-workout/

I work out with an exercise ball and resistance bands which add a new dimension to just working out on the flat. I do crunches and sit ups and even push ups (amongst a vast variety of other things) on the ball which makes it a LOT harder and much more effective. The resistance bands come into play too.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Would a body protector be advisable in time?


Usually, body protectors are recommended for people who do cross-country and jump. However, if wearing one would make you feel better, go for it! However, they are a bit expensive. 

My favorite safety equipment are:

*A certified helmet
*Gloves
*Proper boots

For me, the rising trot was difficult to learn. I believe that it's important to get some type of exercise a few times a week besides riding. Lots of no stirrup work and two point will help to build up those leg muscles. It helps to get the horse really going forward, and to use the (the word is escaping me right now) motion I guess to help you rise up. Remember to try to learn good form early on so that you don't have to correct bad habits later, which means using strong muscles to balance yourself and rise/fall rather than your stirrups or the horse's mouth.

Work on the lunge line can also benefit you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tall Rider said:


> Would a body protector be advisable in time?


If you plan on jumping I'd say yes, but for flat work I don't see it to be necessary (although I know some people wear it all the time while on horse).


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Tall Rider said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and I've come to look for answers and pick your brains.....if that's okay lol!
> 
> I am new to horse riding as I was learning to ride 13 years ago and things changed and took a turn in my life. When I was on holiday in my youth of around 7-9 years old I used to go on guided pony hacks which was fun.
> 
> ...


Hi! Yes, feel free to ask away.
It's great that you have started horseback riding. One of my biggest pieces of advice I can give you is not to get discouraged. It is too easy to do this, and you have to just realize that when you keep up with it and practice and truly commit yourself, you can expect great results and your skill to truly increase.

I am a taller rider as well. I'm not quite as tall as you, but still tall! One of the pieces of advice that I have read is to feel in the center of gravity with the horse. I remember hearing that you should not fall behind the motion by leaning far back or ahead of the motion by leaning forward. You also should not rely on the reins for all of your control. 

Posting was difficult to master, and I'm sure if you are having trouble with it, it's not something that is unique to you... it's just hardddd! As you have probably heard, horseback riding is quite demanding to various muscles. I mean, you engage everything from what seems to your legs, to back, to abs, to hands... I don't know if it is a full-body workout or not because I'm not a fitness guru, but it sure as heck seems like it. 

If you are able to maintain fitness outside of riding, doing squats or cross-training through methods like pilates or bicycling, I'm sure that would benefit you in the long run. I enjoy training outside of horseback riding to help me increase my fitness in the saddle... and just all around as well. 

Keep those heels down and remember to stay relaxed. You don't want to be relaxed in the way that you slouch your back or something, but you really don't want to be tense. Even when you are walking, it is good to move your hips with the horse and really get the feel for the horse's rhythm. This is a great thing to learn, and is extremely helpful especially at the trot and canter. You can adjust speed with your hip movement, whether you want to drive the horse forward or reduce the speed you are at. 

Happy riding!! 

**A lot of this advice is not original, but from other sources/people.


----------



## Tall Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you wonderful people for all your helpful replies  englishagh yes I my persistance is strong and I'm no quitter. For the record I do heavy weights at the gym and heavy leg presses. I'm a tall but lean muscular person. 

I find with the instructor I have used a couple of times from another, is great in that she is strict and has taught a lot of dressage. I have a flaw in that I like to perfect things with time and patience and I have a relaxed personality which is of great benefit to the horses I ride. 

As I live in the countryside something has always nudged me to get back on horse back and have fun. I'm glad I did! I always felt I should but didn't have the guts to in the past.

NOW...the rising trot is definitely and area I would like to ask if you can practice on whilst away from the riding school with something like an ab ball?

I can't quite get the movement I know it's meant to be forward back and not really up and down. This may sound a bit strange sorry but is it meant to be a bit like a pelvic thrust forward and back?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> I can't quite get the movement I know it's meant to be forward back and not really up and down. This may sound a bit strange sorry but is it meant to be a bit like a pelvic thrust forward and back?


Hmm, not really. The movement is kind of hard to explain. To me it just feels like I move up and forward (a bit- not like a thrust) when the horse's leg goes forward (diagonals- are you learning about them?) and then down and back when the horse's leg goes back.


----------



## Tall Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Cinder, diaganols...no I'm not learning about those at the moment but will look into it thanks 

How long have you been riding now?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tall Rider said:


> I can't quite get the movement I know it's meant to be forward back and not really up and down. This may sound a bit strange sorry but is it meant to be a bit like a pelvic thrust forward and back?


For posting you basically move your hips/pelvis, NOT the legs, and don't use stirrups to "push" yourself out of the saddle. Try the exercise on ground: just position like you are on horse: legs bent, shoulders-hips-hills all aligned, and try to move hips forward-backward without moving your upper or lower body.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Hi Cinder, diaganols...no I'm not learning about those at the moment but will look into it thanks
> 
> How long have you been riding now?


I've been riding for about six years on and off, I've been taking lessons consistently for about two of those.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Something you might try for posting is a minimal post. My daughter (and a lot of others I see) post with a big movement. My daughter also does it very fore & aft, since she insists on riding in a saddle that is way too big for her. Thankfully, she has improved a great deal since this photo was taken:










But an effective post is about getting weight off the horse's loins. There is no requirement to fan your crotch. When I post, my goal is to get my butt out of the saddle but leave my jeans touching the saddle. I use long stirrups, so coming 6 inches out isn't an option for me anyways.

I'm posting here. My daughter is sitting the trot is western fashion...and wearing a vest and long sleeves in 90+ degree weather. Girls!:










I think of my legs as coils. They uncoil and then they return. I'm not putting more weight into the stirrups and standing up in them, but rolling my hips forward and putting more weight on my thighs, which are a little more vertical than in the sitting position because they are uncoiling.

The horse's back provides much of the thrust to roll and then I control the rate of descent.

When I ride a western saddle, I normally use more of a chair seat. Then I think of my legs as springs that uncoil forward and down, and then back - like shock absorbers.

I've never ridden dressage, so your instructor may have other ideas about what is good. I judge how well I'm doing by my horse - if her ears are forward and she has a loose stride, I'm doing SOMETHING right. If her ears are pinned or there is tension in her body, I'm screwing up.

If none of that helps...sorry. It is hard to describe in words what one does - like trying to describe how one throws a baseball. One of my lessons over the last 4 years of riding is to relax and understand that what works well for one horse & rider may not work for me, and vice versa. Best wishes from a fellow male - we're a bit rare, but present!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> But an effective post is about getting weight off the horse's loins. There is no requirement to fan your crotch. When I post, my goal is to get my butt out of the saddle but leave my jeans touching the saddle. I use long stirrups, so coming 6 inches out isn't an option for me anyways.


I disagree with this. I agree that posting subtly is the way to go. However, I don't think your jeans should still be touching your saddle at the height of your post, unless you wear really loose jeans or something.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cinder said:


> I don't think your jeans should still be touching your saddle at the height of your post, unless you wear really loose jeans or something.


Lol! I agree. To me it's the same as almost no posting, frankly. 

I agree that huge posting (like some people do basically throwing self out of the saddle) is not a good way to go, but posting still should be posting, not just moving your bum 1/4 inch up. :wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Cinder said:


> I disagree with this. I agree that posting subtly is the way to go. However, I don't think your jeans should still be touching your saddle at the height of your post, unless you wear really loose jeans or something.


OK. Feel free to do it differently.

Of course, it is very hard to get off the saddle with one's skin and leave the material still touching. My $15.88 Wranglers from Wal-Mart hug too tight for that - but that is how I think of it.

A lot depends on the saddle fit. A saddle that forces a chair seat (such as when my then 12 year old daughter insisted on posting in a 16" Circle Y) also forces a large gap. I also find that the Circle Y makes it harder for me to post discretely. The width of the tree and where it hits my thighs makes for a larger rise. My DownUnder saddle (and my Bates) is shaped differently and makes posting gently easier for me.

However, when I was learning, I saw YouTube videos where everyone looked like Jack-in-the-Boxes, with hips moving dramatically forward and up. Someone can do that if they want, but I found the motion easier to understand and do if my center of gravity remains unchanged (forward/aft) and my body and legs uncoil and compress as the motion.

Once the weight is off the saddle, the horse doesn't know the difference between 1/4" gaps and 6" gaps. He can't see the size of the gap.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> However, when I was learning, I saw YouTube videos where everyone looked like Jack-in-the-Boxes, with hips moving dramatically forward and up. Someone can do that if they want, but I found the motion easier to understand and do if my center of gravity remains unchanged (forward/aft) and my body and legs uncoil and compress as the motion.
> 
> Once the weight is off the saddle, the horse doesn't know the difference between 1/4" gaps and 6" gaps. He can't see the size of the gap.


If the videos were specifically made for people trying to learn the posting trot, the rider may have exaggerated the movement so people could see it more clearly. They may not have as well, but yeah. 

I think the horse can generally tell the difference between a larger and smaller post, because it would probably effect their balance (perhaps in a small way, but I think it would). Also, if you've ever tried to get a horse to lengthen their stride, you've probably exaggerated your post while doing so, etc.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome, Tall Rider! 

I am going to sound like a complete dork right now (as I assume "everyone who's anyone" knows the names of "ALL" the riders in the big annual events, but here goes...) there was, as I recall, a very tall, maybe 6'4" quite thin male rider in this year's Rolex Eventing Championship? I have only gotten back to horses in the past number of months after also being away many years, so for all I know, this man I am referring to could be a huge, known Olympic Equestrian whom anyone that has ever even uttered the word "horse" considers a household name (the TRUE equestrians are now all rolling their eyes at me, uttering, "Um, YAH, that's Joe BLOW! EVERYONE -- except YOU--- knows who HE is! Ha-ha)...

However, I simply remember this very well-spoken, polite young man who talked a bit with the interviewer at the Rolex about how as an equestrian, it is quite challenging being of his height especially given the fact that he is shaped such that the majority of his height is positioned atop the waist, thus, shorter (though by NO means SHORT!) legs and a VERRRRY long torso...

He talked about how this could potentially make balance above the saddle difficult, and reinforced that whilst core strength is SO mandatory for ALL riding (even puny 5'1" me!), if you have a long, tall torso "blowing around" atop your horse, keeping it aligned and "together", without disrupting the horse's center of gravity/balance, was all the more challenging.

Anyhow he is apparently a rather excellent rider, from what the Rolex commentaters said, as well as that which I saw of his ride...In fact, the commentaters ALL stated that given his lengthy torso, they envisioned potential "complications" for him in all three aspects of the ride; stadium jumping, due to the need to balance so carefully over jumps with his large weight distribution WAY above the saddle, as well as after tight turns and over taller fences; XC, as the balance required for some of the banks and obstacles seemed that a taller frame could make it tougher, AND the dressage (which I BELIEVE he did really well at, IF my memory isn't kaput at 03:30a!) due to the need NOT to lean in on turns, and to remain graceful and no in any manner awkward in the saddle...I REALLY do believe as I think of it further, that he mastered all three quite well...

In FACT, it MAY (MAY, remember, 3 am!) have *even been BSMS* who posted a video after the Rolex wherein one could on You Tube "follow him on his ride" through the XC course via mounted helmet cam! (Sorry BSMS if it was someone else!) May be something you would like to look into if some nice (and more informed than I) person on the thread would like to direct you to the rider's name?? 

The second issue I wanted to touch upon quickly was simply that I am just taking my 9th lesson this week after 15 years out of the saddle...and on my FIFTH lesson (ie. where you are right now), if someone would have asked me if I would EVER be able to trot in ANY fashion, SITTING OR POSTING, without feeling like a rag doll on paralytic drugs, I would have told them "Sure, check in with me in about, hmmm, 12 YEARS??...however, in a matter of THREE additional lessons, my posting AND sitting trot are FINALLY coming along! I can do three laps around the arena EACH posting and then sitting--minimum--before coming "unfurled" (is that a word?), and one time, I posted EIGHT times around our big arena (once they resuscitated me with CPR due to total heart/lung collapse from exhaustion as it was 97 degrees that day, they told me)!!! (Hehe--Only kidding about the CPR :wink 

Thus my lengthy and overwritten point is, that ONCE it BEGINS to happen (the muscle/brain connection, muscle memory and the movement of the horse under you sinking in) is seems to ALL COME TOGETHER quickly! And while I realize it will take me many more YEARS of practice to get to the point where I am satisfied with my riding on even the most BASIC of levels, I do recognize that at LEAST, soon, the more BASIC aspects of the sitting and posting trot will become MORE second nature than ALIEN NATURE! (as I, too, tend to want to do anything and everything I do PERFECTLY!) Ha...I guess I picked the WRONG PASSION/SPORT, eh? 

So sorry for the FOREVER long post...you sound lovely and like you are doing just great so far, as well as being comitted to keeping up the work...it does come, little by little, so let's all hang in there together! :wink:

Very best of luck to you!!!
B2H


----------



## Tall Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

Once again, all the great posts are thoroughly appreciated  thanks to you as well bsms and BacktoBackHorses. Yes on Saturday I'm back on the lunge line for more stability and core development. Yes if you can find the name of that rider that would be great 

If it's okay to mention and I'm sure others might know it I'm learning to ride at HCT equine college in Herefordshire UK. I find them a nice bunch and of course your instructors will always be slightly different in how they teach you as you don't always get the same one each week. I did find this clip on youtube if it's okay to post on here about the rising trot etc....


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> May be something you would like to look into if some nice (and more informed than I) person on the thread would like to direct you to the rider's name??


I'm pretty sure you mean William Fox-Pitt, he's an English eventer and an A.MAY.ZING rider. Proof that you can be tall and look superbly elegant on horseback.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Tall, 
Wow!! You found THE one of THE most helpful of VIDEOS I USED TO HELP ME WHEN I HADN'T even gotten BACK into LESSONS YET! It's quite helpful, isn't it, how the trainer explains the spine moving front to back, etc...not to mention, you can, (as the student is on a simulator), REALLY SEE what the student's trainer is talking about!

@ Dancing;

Right on the money; William Fox-Pitt! And he really IS AWESOME, isn't he? Thank you so much for that name!! (check him out Tall! I don't think you'll be disappointed! :0)

B2H
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Excellent video, Tall Rider! I've bookmarked it for future reference.


----------

